

Having smart people in groups doesn’t necessarily make groups smart - bootload
http://www.psychologytoday.com/print/50075

======
citizenkeys
Business management was my major in college. Management science revolves
around this type of thing.

All you really need to remember is that "a group is not a team". You can put
people in groups all you want, but that does not mean they act as a team.

Groups result in each member behaving more effectively and efficiently, but
the sum of their work is not much, if at all, greater than their individual
productivity.

Teams, on the other hand, have a synergy that result in a much greater
performance (outputs) as a team than each member inputs individually.

